# Proud to be British?



## plan_D (May 16, 2006)

If you are, you shouldn't be. 

For all the British people on here, I have to ask if you are proud of this **** HOLE , why !? Sure, the history of this nation is rich and full of victory ... we were the most powerful nation on the planet... but look at us now. 

There's scum filling the streets, and there's going to be more foreigners than freakin' British soon. But that doesn't matter because 90% of the British are scumbags anyway living off yours, or your parents tax money. The "Chav" bastards that roam around my town are growing ever larger in number, and this country just accepts it like it's freakin' normal! Yet they cause grief for anyone that doesn't look like a complete ****in' moron, like they do. In five days I've had two incidents of these ****ing idiots starting fights on me ... because I'm a "sweaty" (That's **** FACE slang for a rocker) . Yet nothing gets done, the number grows ... the number grows and my patience slips away. How I would love to see those bastards slaughtered by the hundreds. 

What does this country do that should make any Brit proud !? We ****in' sit here like a bunch of pompous twats insulting and abusing every nation on the planet. Well look at yourselves ! Your military is a ****in' shambles. Your government is a crooked piece of ****. Your money goes to waste on all sorts of bollocks. You appease every other ****er in the world. The country doesn't look after you, but it charges you for living here with some of the highest tax rates on the planet. 

What makes America so bad!? All the British assholes abusing America just piss me off. "They're loud mouth" - Yeah, like most ****in' British **** faces ... shouting down the shits about "Eng-a-land" ENG-A-LAND !? Where the **** does the second A come from !? Britain has no right to call anyone loud mouth. America gets involved in everything - No they ****ing don't, and when they do at least they have the guts. All Britain does is shout about football ... and abuse America ... ranting on about how we didn't need America to win the war. Yah, we ****in' did. I get told all the time about how people hate the Yanks ... well NEWS - ****ING - FLASH BRITAIN , they're much better people than you are ! Just like most of the ****ing world are much better than you are. Tell me America thinks it's so big ... well, that's because they ARE. Much bigger than Britain ... ! I'm pissed off with people saying "I'd like to see an American fight in Britain, we'd just smash them with our keys ..." It's not something to be proud of that you'd use any weapon to injure this person. And talking about fighting doesn't make you hard ! It makes you a ****in' idiot. 

Where's ****in' God when you need him !? We all know the story of Noah's Ark , well do it to Britain. Wash the scum into the North Sea - and watch 'em ****ing drown. Or America - just nuke Britain into ash. 

The whole ****ing nation is one big **** hole. Every Brit should be ASHAMED of being British ! THe few decent people in this country know full well it's a **** hole , and probably wish they were somewhere else. 

I'm ****ing ashamed to British. I hate this place more than I hate anywhere else. Everyone on this forum from any other country has no clue about how crap this place is. All that stereotype of pompous upper-class totty is bollocks. The British are a bunch of low-grade, up their own arses, monkey faced jackasses with nothing better to do with their time than add syllables to words and drink piss water as beer, get drunk and shout about football and fight. It's a ****ING **** HOLE !


----------



## mfg (May 16, 2006)

plan_D said:


> Your military is a ****in' shambles.
> 
> The whole ****ing nation is one big **** hole. Every Brit should be ASHAMED of being British ! THe few decent people in this country know full well it's a **** hole , and probably wish they were somewhere else.
> 
> I'm ****ing ashamed to British. I hate this place more than I hate anywhere else. Everyone on this forum from any other country has no clue about how crap this place is. All that stereotype of pompous upper-class totty is bollocks. The British are a bunch of low-grade, up their own arses, monkey faced jackasses with nothing better to do with their time than add syllables to words and drink piss water as beer, get drunk and shout about football and fight. It's a ****ING **** HOLE !



I’m sorry mate I think you are talking a load of *CRAP*.

I’m British and will always be proud of it and I’m very proud to wear the Queens uniform like I have for the pass 30 years, using words like shambles to depict our military only breaks the morale of the troops who are serving and may I say giving their life’s for your country.

I have just one thing to say, if hate the country that much, which you state in your post,*LEAVE*. Now we live under the EU banner move to another member state and try their way of life for a bit. I lay odds you will return.


----------



## plan_D (May 16, 2006)

If I had the money, I would leave faster than you could tell me. Being in the military you're lucky enough to be free from what Britain has become. Wait until you leave and the government treats you like ****. 

I have no problem with the British soldiers, they're dedicated and well-trained. But their equipment and funding makes them a shambles. They themselves have complained. Don't blame me because the morale is low when the lads on the front aren't getting body armour. 

Unfortunately, the poor bastards dying in Iraq aren't dying for my country. They're dying for freedom in another nation, for which I have the utmost respect. But that doesn't mean this country ain't ****. 

Tell me, where do you live ?! Being in the military, I assume you will live on camp, in single or married quarters. Y'know, when the RAF base was still open here it acted like a "second police force" as my dad refered to it. The RAF lads kept a lot of the **** in check. Unfortunately, the base closed ...and it seems to be the pattern. As the military gets smaller and smaller, the country gets shitter and shitter. 

I have respect for you serving. But that doesn't mean you know anything about how **** this nation has become. You have a word with my dad, he'd say the same things as me ... and before you ask, he served 24 years in the RAF as an aircraft electrician, served in Northern Ireland, Falklands and the Gulf.


----------



## mfg (May 16, 2006)

I do not live of camp, I have my own home for the past 20 years and so I have not been drawn into the secure way of life on a RAF Station.

I do see what is happening in the big wide world and around my local area. Maybe I’m lucky that I live in a place were my two daughters can go out and not fear for their life’s at night. 

Yes there are people I would love to have a go at, the kids that made my father have a heart attack and put him in hospital for 6 months, before I could get them, the police got their hands on them and two are inside, I believe in the law and the way it works.

I'm sorry it's just I do not hold the same views as you and yes I know that life will be a lot poles apart when I leave the mod.


----------



## plan_D (May 16, 2006)

You see, you live in an area where it is considered for your daughters to walk around at night. I do not. Once the RAF station closes in your area, the same will probably happen that happened here. 

Those kids that put your father in hospital are not a rare occasion. They are all over the place. And the law is much too leniant on them, that's why the problem is growing. 

You find nothing disturbing about the current state of this nation? The loud-mouthed individuals we see on the news out on the weekend, having sex in the street, fighting and collapsing infront of cars. And this is just on the weekend. 

The people in this nation are either the scum, or accepting it. This is why the problem grows and grows. One of my friends is a policeman, who is also annoyed with the way the law let's so many people off. He often considers it a waste of time to arrest the people. That's bad. I heard on the bus, two lads that were 17 talking about the law not being able to do anything to them because they're under 18. Although they are stupid to believe that, it just shows why these idiots do what they do. 

You have the protection of the RAF station's sphere around you. The military is the one place that keeps it's surrounding area together. But in the rest of the nation , it's gone to the dogs. 

It's a shame because Britain built up a great amount of respect over the centuries. And it's all being thrown away by the lager-louts and scum we are letting roam the streets.


----------



## mfg (May 16, 2006)

> You have the protection of the RAF station's sphere around you.


Sorry again mate, not true I live over 2 hours from my place of duty, in fact I'm the only military person who lives in the street. So there's no sphere around me or my family. 
We see what it going on around us and yes there are things that make us mad, so what to we all do, move, leave the country, I could if I wanted too, but I'm going too and why should I.....


----------



## Clave (May 16, 2006)

I think there _are_ issues, but nothing worth leaving the country for.

I personally do not feel safe walking around in the USA, it's not rational I know, but the _feeling_ that many people possess guns is hard to shake...

If you do move country, go to Canada, which is awesome in every way...

Other countries in Europe _seem_ to be poorer than the UK, again not rational, just a feeling you get wandering around.

France seems...empty..

Germany is nice, but they have different problems...

Spain is too hot, I couldn't live there in the summer..

Italy is interesting, but _very_ poor in the rural areas...

Austria looks nice, but I don't understand them...

Maybe Switzerland is the best choice - it's certainly stunningly _clean_ but somehow.. sterile...

I like the sheer _age_ of Britain, there's deep rooted history here, and ultimately the Chavs will disappear as another footnote in the past...

Blah, I don't understand where my defence is on this question, but I do know that we are all born somewhere, and there's nothing we can do to change that.

Rule Brittania? 

Not quite, but I ain't too unhappy...8)


----------



## Tiger (May 16, 2006)

If your gonna leave go to Sweden.

I don't really like Britain, if you walk around any town centre at night chances are that you'll get hassle from some chavs. They are the only social group I know that find their life is hanging around a bus stop, drinking wifebeater and white cider whilst scaring old people. I also hate the political correctness that is sweeping through Britain, the people making up the rules have no clue(they think everyone who is disabled is in a wheelchair and all youths like rap and skateboarding etc). Also Britain is a ****ing rip off!


----------



## Twitch (May 16, 2006)

Hey SS Tiger- we got that same politically correct crap here and it is truly screwing things up to where the minority in any subject gets more attention and the benefit of the doubt than the majority does. We also get that same lame "I'm leaving the country" stuff from a few after every election since each group at the time believes they simply can't live under the leadership of the other party. Been hearing that hogwash for 45 years that I can remember.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 16, 2006)

Clave said:


> If you do move country, go to Canada, which is awesome in every way...


Heh. If only that were true. We have exactly the same sorts of problems here. Young offenders under the age of 18 can't be charged for a crime as adults, and almost _always_ get let off with a minor slap on the wrist. The problem grows worse with each passing year, as more and more kids grow bolder and bolder. I've had cops tell me that they're practically untouchable (the offending kids). If it's simply a case of rowdiness or drunkenness or something like that, the police have their hands tied with them. They can't do a thing to them other than escort them home to their parents. If they even have parents. With the more serious offences, young offenders might get to spend a couple of years in the "concrete cottage", but their records get wiped clean when they become legal adults at 18. It's the stupidest thing I've ever heard of. Swarmings are on the rise almost everywhere, as well as car thefts, armed assault, major vandalism, and on and on. Kids just don't give a sh*t anymore.


----------



## Clave (May 16, 2006)

But Canada has Rush... I mean that's close to having God...8) 8) 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 16, 2006)

Ah, but more importantly...they have me.


----------



## Maestro (May 16, 2006)

Don't forget the street gangs, NS. Canada is getting more and more street gang crimes every years.

In the time of the "Bikers War", the gouvernment voted a new law in the criminal code : Gangsterism. Any group of five persons or more commiting a crime could be charged of gangsterism which could lead to 10 years of prison plus their original charge (murder, for example).

Unfortunately, since the bikers were sentenced, I never heard again of that law being used. Even with the street gangs.


----------



## Concorde247 (May 16, 2006)

I have lived worked in London all my life. and have seen how its changed over the years, and its not been for the better. I can see why Plan_D is so frustrated, especially when the young gangs of chavs the immigrants know how the system "works" exploit it to their advantage time time again and nothing is done to correct it. The politicians councillors of this country know this, but are either too weak, or politically correct to do anything about it. they spend most of their political careers feathering their own nests. There used to be a time when politicians had a vestige of honour and used to resign quickly if they'd been caught doing something wrong, but these days they have to be dragged kicking screaming from office (the gravy train) as they know that they'll never have their snouts in the trough to such a great extent again. you only have to look at the Clarke Prescott situations to see what i mean.

Its all too little too late. The'yre all too concerned with the "Human Rights " of the criminals, and the victims of their crimes can go to hell as they don't seem to matter.

This is modern society!! Whoopee.....


----------



## Wildcat (May 16, 2006)

No country is perfect. I think you'll find problems wherever you go.


----------



## 102first_hussars (May 17, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> Ah, but more importantly...they have me.



Ha!!!!! of course you probably checked your shoulder to see If I was around before you said that didnt you?


----------



## Udet (May 17, 2006)

My mother, aunts, cousins and uncles have also issued complaints similar to those of Plan_D; in somewhat milder terms though. I´ve seen it happening as well.

I agree the conduct of a real large number of young people in the so-called First World is simply deranging. Add both legal and illegal immigration and the soup can really begin tasting nasty.

(For example, while staying here I have had the chance of seeing these real large group of people known as "spring-breakers" as they flood most mexican beaches; i am sure many parents from the U.S.A. would die immediately of a heart attack if they could see what their progenie do when they are not home.)


The vast majority of all First World nations -if not all of them- are certainly going through similar processes. (i.e. The USA and the tide of illegal immigrants from Mexico, central and south america; Australia; the European Union, etc.)


Now, Europe. Poor Europe.

I have serious doubts regarding the future of Europe. Although I do not use superlative terms to describe cities or nations, i do not believe neither in heaven nor hell when it comes to life conditions offered by any community, village, town, city or country. Mexico City offers me good things I will never find in Moscow, and viceversa.

Still, there is this possibility that the future of Europe could be somewhat blacker than apparently perceived by most people.

See, most people from the USA, Canada and western Europe, for instance, might perceive Mexico as hell on earth: poverty, utter corruption, crime, impunity, dirty cities...blah, blah, blah...but you know something? The people in this country enjoy a level of freedom the people of USA and, say, France or Germany can not even dream of.

No wonder i´ve been meeting a massive number of russian kids my age arriving in Mexico to stay (many of them after having had a taste of the real "American Dream").

Wildact is very correct in his comment: there are no perfect places; each of them having problems of differents kinds and for different causes.


(I believe there are paradises on earth though; they, however, cease to be paradises immediately after the first group of human beings arrive and decide to settle there. A paradise just got thrashed.)

Where there are human beings there are no paradises.


Now, back to the future Europe...there is this particular fact that I find totally amusing when I am in Europe:

Hearing and watching Germans complaining and issuing racist insults against Turks and other immigrants (those with brown skin or asian eyes). 

How come this particular behavior is amusing? Simple, when you know of birth rates among "original Germans". See statistics. All you can do is laugh hard, real hard.

What have those "white Germans" -the pure ones- done in that particular department to help their nation? The response -which includes the majority of Germans-: NOTHING. ZERO. NULL.

So when they complain about their cities being flooded with immigrants all one can do is to laugh and laugh, real hard.ç

Utterly simple: nations require people in order to function as such. The state, a sovereign state, has duties to fulfill: internal security, social security, highways, judicial system, etc, etc. So, if the "locals" refuse to have children, then guess what clovis? People from elsewhere must be brought, and the possibility of these people having different religions, traditions, tastes and cultural backgrounds is real high if not the rule.

If a percentage of the population -a very significant one- refuses to reproduce themselves in such a manner the demographics of your nation will unavoidably get hit, then the government of your nation has critical issues to deal with.

I have had the chance of staying in Germany for a few months three or four times during my life. The majority of the German grown ups are a massive herd of loners...boring, depressing, unhappy people on this planet.

A large number of German men and women (those "original" Germans, the ones with white skin) simply REFUSED to have any children. The sole idea of raising a family has been rejected there. For whatever reason. Period.

A very similar thing is happening in Denmark and the rest of Scandinavia, Belgium and France; also the spanish people are following a very similar path. (Funny to know of the Belgians angry at knowing the most common name for 3 consecutive years in the Register Office is precisely "Muhammad".)

So what can one think of a people, the people of a nation, that have simply REFUSED to reproduce themselves and continue being the people they are allegedly proud of being?

Is there a future for a people that reject the idea of reproducing themselves?

Who knows...probably yes, probably not; time will tell for sure.


----------



## Tiger (May 17, 2006)

Udet, that was a good post!

I think the problem in the UK lies with the parents. If the kids get detention the parents don't say like they would have 40 years ago "What have you been doing in school!!! Trouble again, wait til your father gets home he'll give you a good hiding!!!" 

They say "How dare you put my child in detention!!! I'm going to sue the school!!!" or they'll threaten the teacher.


----------



## Clave (May 17, 2006)

Now that the rich, mentally-deficient former fox-hunters have been deprived of their 'sport' I propose Chav Hunting. This could be a weekly televised event with Chavs released into the wild for the occasion, and allowed a half-hour head start. 

To provide a balanced spectacle The Chavs would be allowed nets and spears, while the Chav Hunters or 'Chunters' as I like to call them would be on horseback, armed with sabres.

This means that if the Chavs _co-operate_ with each other they will stand a chance, otherwise, not much hope... 

Of course this is in the preliminary stages, but one day it will be an Olympic event...


----------



## plan_D (May 17, 2006)

**** that ****. We should set up business ... people pay £200 ... we give them a weapon, they go out killing chavs and for every chav head they bring back we give them £50 ... we either make money, or they make money but we lose the chavs. Win-win .


----------



## Maestro (May 17, 2006)

Clave, why do I have this image in mind after reading your post ?


----------



## Delusional (May 17, 2006)

While I haven't had the kind of real-world experience that gives you guys these opinions, I do know that members of every generation complain about "those crazy, disrespectful youngsters." During every era in history, there has been some group of people saying that the world is going to hell and that children don't behave anymore. Looking back, it always seems like the world was perfect and good and beautiful, but the people who lived then had just as many complaints as we do now. No place, no time, no era is perfect. Given a few years of hindsight, it's never so bad as anyone thinks.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 17, 2006)

Well all I know is, I wasn't mugging old folks with my "crew" and driving stolen cars into the sides of schools just for kicks when I was 15.


----------



## pbfoot (May 17, 2006)

what about that time honoured tradition of broom the "c**n


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 17, 2006)

Not me. My uncles did though. Dad denies it of course.


----------



## mfg (May 18, 2006)

Tiger said:


> Udet, that was a good post!
> 
> I think the problem in the UK lies with the parents. If the kids get detention the parents don't say like they would have 40 years ago "What have you been doing in school!!! Trouble again, wait til your father gets home he'll give you a good hiding!!!"
> 
> They say "How dare you put my child in detention!!! I'm going to sue the school!!!" or they'll threaten the teacher.




You hit the nail on the head, the parents, when I was a young lad, many moons again, my god my father and mother kept both my brother and myself under control. I once got in a fight at school and my mother demanded that I got detention. Thanks mum...........

Ok lets go another way, bring back *Miliatry Conscription*, get the Xbox generation off their fat posteriors and enter back into reality!
Instill discipline and respect back into a generation that has no clue for any values, let alone the few basic ones!

The next question is who will pay for it. Well, a good part of the kids today are not working but living off handout from the state, so the handouts from the state could be channelled into the military to off set the costs.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 18, 2006)

I have to disagree with you post Udet. You make it seem a lot worse than it is. The German people complain about the Turks not because of the reasons you state but because of what they do in Germany. They are the equivilent of the illegal free loaders who come to the United States from south of its border. They are costing Germany so much money and they raise the crime rate and have no desire to obey the laws of Germany.

You say you know all of this because you have visited Germany for 4 months or so, well I have lived in Germany for over 20 years and I am telling you that you are wrong.


----------



## Udet (May 18, 2006)

Der Adler:

You are not going to deny the fact the majority of the present-day Germans are a real large gang of bitter, boring, depressed, unhappy loners are you?

The majority of them are so bitter than whenever they make an attempt to smile, the expression on their faces looks rather like scowls.

And furthermore, you are not going to deny the fact birth rates among "white Germans" are extremely -critically- low are you?

You are right when you affirm many Germans complain about the things Turks do in Germany, but at the same time what I am saying is 100% true, and I have seen it, MANY Germans complain and get angry at seeing their nation getting "overcomed" by that "tide" of non-Germanic, or non-European people.

So that´s it DerAdler, a huge number of Germans decided to carry on with lonely lives, no marriage; kids? the sole possibility has been overruled. So when they complain about the "flood" of non-europeans taking over is precisely when the thing becomes funny.

You might have lived 20 or more years there, but 2 of my greatest friends are Germans, one in Frankfurt, the other in Berlin, and they keep my updated of what happens in Germany.

And this happens in France, Belgium, Denmark, Sweden (some of the most unpleasant people you can ever come across: depressed and boring) and the rest of Scandinavia.

My idea is that the future of Europe might be in fact darker than most people apparently think of. In view of the present circumstances i believe it´s a possibility.

This comments of course can lead to other fields of dicussion: spending a day with the peoples of the so-called "third world" can sometimes be more spiritually rewarding -when you see those huge smiles on their faces and all that energy in display; i´ve seen it here in Mexico and in Brazil- than being in "first world" Stockholm watching a line of acrid swedes at the bus stop.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 18, 2006)

Yes Udet I am going to say 100% that you are wrong and dont know what you are talking about.

Lets see here you go:



Udet said:


> You are not going to deny the fact the majority of the present-day Germans are a real large gang of bitter, boring, depressed, unhappy loners are you?



100% wrong. Again what you hear from people does not make you an expert on the matter. I dont know a single German who is bitter, boring, depressed, and unhappy loners. I think I know a hell of a lot more Germans than you do. Hell I think I know myself better than you do. I know my family and my wifes family better than you do and I have more than 2 German friends.

Yes there are people that fit that catagory that you are describing, but not the vast majority. Where do you get this? From your 2 friends, sounds to me like they are neo nazis and frankly my friend they are a great minority in this country. But then again you probably have heard from people differently which makes you correct. Am I correct?



Udet said:


> The majority of them are so bitter than whenever they make an attempt to smile, the expression on their faces looks rather like a scowl.



I really dont know where you get this from, sorry that is just dumb and incorrect.



Udet said:


> And furthermore, you are not going to deny the fact birth rates among "white Germans" are extremely -critically- low are you?



Yes Udet you are correct it is low, however that is not because they are loners and depressed and what not. You assumptions are completely wrong. Just because you talk to 2 people does not make you an expert on the matter.



Udet said:


> And furthermore, you are not going to deny the fact birth rates among "white Germans" are extremely -critically- low are you?



Yes you are correct in that matter, but you would not understand, because you do not see what happens on a day to day basis here.



Udet said:


> So that´s it DerAdler, a huge number of Germans decided to carry on with lonely lives, no marriage; kids?



Do you know how expensive it is to live here in Germany, Udet? I really dont think so. People do not have children in Germany until about the average age of 35 when they have settled in and made a living for themselves. They do not start families at the age of 18 like they do in some countries because they are responsible about it. It is not because of you really unknowledgable ideas about it.



Udet said:


> You might have lived 20 or more years there, but 2 of my greatest friends are Germans, one in Frankfurt, the other in Berlin, and they keep my updated of what happens in Germany.



Your point being, I think I still know more about what goes on in this country being the fact that I have lived here for the majority of my life and am currently in the country. Sorry Udet but you can not tell me how it is here in Germany when I live it, and you dont.


----------



## Twitch (May 18, 2006)

Udet- what colonia you live in in D.F.? What exact level of freedom does Mexico have over the US and European countries? This is not an arguementative querry. I am curious why you believe that. Is this personal or political freedom or something else?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 18, 2006)

Well they have the freedom to kidnap being that Mexico has one of the highest kidnapping rates. They have the freedom to smuggle drugs into the United States and live there as illegals and when the United States says somethign about it they get mad at the US.


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2006)

> You hit the nail on the head, the parents, when I was a young lad, many moons again, my god my father and mother kept both my brother and myself under control. I once got in a fight at school and my mother demanded that I got detention. Thanks mum...........
> 
> Ok lets go another way, bring back Miliatry Conscription, get the Xbox generation off their fat posteriors and enter back into reality!
> Instill discipline and respect back into a generation that has no clue for any values, let alone the few basic ones!
> ...



This is exactly what we need! I'm 19, and I want to see my whole generation serve two years national service. And every generation after that. The kids today need the respect and discipline that has been lacking for many generations now! As this is allowed to progress the country becomes worse and worse.


----------



## Udet (May 18, 2006)

DerAdler:

Your response to my comment is so wrong and groundless.

Also your attacks against Mexico are pointless, and will not offend me; perhaps you forgot I am a temporal professional in this country -I am not mexican-, so you can continue speaking dirt about mexico and mexicans.

So you think I am basing my opinions on German people solely on what 2 German friends of mine tell me via chat or e-mail?? Is that it? INCORRECT!!!

Where do I get my ideas from? Here is the response DerAdler:

You read my part when I said I have had the opportunity to stay in Germany for 2-3 months at least three times during the my life didn´t you?

Also, I am a frequent traveller and visitor of your country as well. As a 21 year old guy, I can say I know a great deal about Germany and Europe. I can tell I have been to Germany so many times i could not recall the accurate number.

I know the cost of living in Germany very well. 

So you might know more about your country and your people than i do? Well, possibly, but you bet i know enough about present-day Germany to have accurate conclusions. Really DerAdler, I know much more about Germany than you apparently know about Mexico and latin america.

Also, did you read what I did write? I said THE MAJORITY of Germans are bitter, boring, depressing loners; a majority means there is a certain percentage of Germans which will not fit in that category.

That you, your wife and your relatives are happy Germans, who enjoy the family and know how to smile? Sure! I believe you. You and your relatives do not belong in the huge percentage of Germans who are bitter. Simple.

May i know the name of the city you are living in DerAdler and the approximate number of inhabitants? 


Also you were very wrong if you believe I was suggesting German people should become parents at age 18, 19 or 20, the way many people still do in latin america. You were very wrong on this.

Nor that I am suggesting that every German couple should have 5, 6 or 7 kids just the way it happens in some countries of latin america or africa. This is hogwash.

The fact remains, a critical percentage of Germans refused to continue reproducing themselves, and I have personally met a large number of Germans who are past their 50s that never got married and did not have children. My 2 friends themselves have uncles and aunts that live alone, did not get married and had no children; people past their mid 40s and 50s as well.

This is not an "attack" against Germany and you should perceive the intention of my comments so I believe. 

It is the truth Germany is facing big time problems with demographics and a real large number of Germans is angry at seeing their nation getting overcomed by a flow of people with brown skin (namely turks) and asian faces.

That those Germans who are bitter, depressed loners might have the right to complain about the tide swallowing their land is true, but it´s likewise true that a huge number of Germans rejected the notion of reproducing themselves in order to continue being the Germany they are allegedly proud of.

Finally, where do I get a huge number of Germans are bitter, boring and depressed? Easy DerAdler, i have seen them with my own eyes, also I spoke with many of them, enough to know what I am talking about.


----------



## Jabberwocky (May 19, 2006)

Well,

I'm an Australian, currently living in Japan, and about to go back home

I'm only 25, but in the last 5 years I've lived in the USA, Japan, New Zealand and England

I've lived and worked in Seattle for 6 months teaching English to junior high school kids, as well as working as a kids ski-instructor in Ketchum, Idaho for 5 months and had the same job in Queenstown, New Zealand for 5 months. I lived in Windsor for 12 months as a GAP teacher and I'm just about to finish 2 years in Kumamoto, Japan as an English teacher. Hopefully, I'll be coming home to Australia and going straight into a research job at an aviation consultancy.

People all over seem to decry that "things are going down-hill": the youth have no respect, people are more and more unhappy and things are getting worse and worse, Asian/Islamics/Mexicans/terrorists ect ect are going to ruin our way of life.

I just don't see that.

Now, I'll admit I've had a pretty charmed upbringing and have a fairly health future. I've got a double degree from a reputable university and I come from a reasonably wealthy family. So maybe I see things with rose coloured glasses.

As far as I can see, all that the vast majority of people want is to be happy and safe and to be able to live their lives the way they see fit with a reasonable degree of security. These people make up the VAST majority of the populations of the countries I have lived in over the last 5 years. They have middle class dreams, live middle class lives and pursue middle class goals.

The fact is that if you live in the 'West' (i.e. the 'developed' world) right now, you've drawn the best ticket of all time in the jackpot of history. As a general rule, the education, employment and living standards of western nations are the highest they have ever been. Unemployment remains below 7% for the OECD and the rise of middle class lifestyles is still an evolving phenomena.

People will always piss and moan about stuff. But, honestly, what do we have to complain about compared to most of the last century? There is no major war going on, at least not on a WW1, WW2, Korea, Vietnam style of scale, nor a constant threat of nuclear annihilation. The threat of competing socio-political systems to the Westminster parlimentary democracy has virtually been eradicated, except for some fanatics. The age of mass transit and information is upon us: people pass around the globe and share ideas with an ease unimagined at the beginning of the last century. Apartheit is ended, there is very little slavery and racism (although an unfortunate constant in human history) seems to be abating from its disturbing peaks in the 19th and 20th centuries.

There are of course worrying trends: the rise of corporate power as a multi-national agency, the recent shift back towards stateism and nationalism, the challenges of climate change and pollution and the AIDS epedemic in Africa and South America being chief among them for me. 

But Western society, is, as a whole, better educated, wealthier and more aware and informed about the world around it than at any time in history.


----------



## plan_D (May 19, 2006)

Oh man, when was the last you visited Britain? More educated? My whole town is full of dumbsh*ts who can't read. My town has double the unemployment rate of the national average. Highest teenage pregnancy, the teenage girls are choosing between SATs or another baby ? We have the highest heroine usage, and are the center for dealing. And we also have the highest STD rate in West Europe. 

I hate to say but it seems those wars, and that threat of nuclear obliteration kept the generations in a straight manner. Now life is so relaxed everyone is finding someway to piss other people off.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2006)

Alright Udet:



Udet said:


> Your response to my comment is so wrong and groundless.



Negative, everything that you said in that upper post was groundless and wrong. You think you know more than you do but you dont. Give it up and grow up. 



Udet said:


> Also your attacks against Mexico are pointless, and will not offend me



I have not begun to try and offend you Udet, so stop pretending to be the helpless innocent who is being attacked.



Udet said:


> You read my part when I said I have had the opportunity to stay in Germany for 2-3 months at least three times during the my life didn´t you?
> 
> Also, I am a frequent traveller and visitor of your country as well. As a 21 year old guy, I can say I know a great deal about Germany and Europe. I can tell I have been to Germany so many times i could not recall the accurate number.



I dont care if you travel to Germany or not. I live here, I know the people, you do not. Just like I dont pretend to know Mexicans as well as you do, you dont know Germans as well as you think you do. Seriously Udet, stop pretending to know everything.



Udet said:


> Well, possibly, but you bet i know enough about present-day Germany to have accurate conclusions. Really DerAdler, I know much more about Germany than you apparently know about Mexico and latin america.



Your right I know a hell of a lot more about Germany than you ever will. I live it!

The difference is I dont pretend to know more about Mexico than you do. You actually think you know more about some things than people and wont admit when you are wrong.



Udet said:


> The fact remains, a critical percentage of Germans refused to continue reproducing themselves, and I have personally met a large number of Germans who are past their 50s that never got married and did not have children. My 2 friends themselves have uncles and aunts that live alone, did not get married and had no children; people past their mid 40s and 50s as well.



And this is not for any of the reasons that your believe they are for. That is what I am trying to tell you. Your reasons that it is because they are depressed and what ever the hell other things that you said is completely wrong.


Udet said:


> This is not an "attack" against Germany and you should perceive the intention of my comments so I believe.



Never took it as one, but I am telling you, you are wrong!



Udet said:


> said THE MAJORITY of Germans are bitter, boring, depressing loners; a majority means there is a certain percentage of Germans which will not fit in that category.



And I am telling you that you are wrong. It is not a majority. The vast majority of German people are fun loving and friendly people who yes Udet I will say it, smile a lot. YOU DO NOT KNOW THE GERMAN PEOPLE AS MUCH AS YOU THINK YOU DO! 

That is what gets me about you. You think you know so much, but it is all hogwash that comes out. You are completely wrong.



Udet said:


> but it´s likewise true that a huge number of Germans rejected the notion of reproducing themselves



That is just plain stupid and is absolutely not true.



Udet said:


> Easy DerAdler, i have seen them with my own eyes, also I spoke with many of them, enough to know what I am talking about.



Udet, I see them every day, I work with them, I live with them. You telling me that I am wrong is just plain rubbish because you dont know what you are talking about. Hell see what plan_D has to say about it when he comes to Germany in a couple of weeks to visit. I am sure he will say the opposite of what you are saying. Because I know you are wrong.

Seriously Udet before writing about stuff you dont know about, learn about it.


----------



## Delusional (May 20, 2006)

Jabberwocky, I think that was an excellent and very correct post.

Plan_D, yes, maybe in Doncaster the picture is not so bright as Jabberwocky painted it, but he was saying on average. When you look at the bigger picture, what he said was pretty correct, in my opinion. Correct me if I am wrong, but haven't you lived in Doncaster for a pretty long period of your life? Maybe things are different outside of the sphere of Doncaster. Actually, you pretty much said that they were, given that Doncaster has such different statistics and trends than the rest of Western Europe.


----------



## Soren (May 21, 2006)

I'm gonna have to disagree with you too Udet, as I've spend a fair amount of time in Germany myself. And my impression of the German people is that they are some of nicest and most polite people I have ever met. 

Its also about the only country in which regularly people actually stop to allow you to pass or get infront in the rush-hour traffic, something which is extreemly rare in Britain for example.

And mfg,

I agree completely about getting involuntary military conscription back, its the only thing that will really work if you ask me.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2006)

I agree Soren. I was out on the town with my wife today and I did not see a single person that fit Udets description. I even printed off the stuff that Udet wrote and let my wife read it and she said thats full of ****.


----------



## plan_D (May 21, 2006)

_"...something which is extreemly rare in Britain for example."_

Common decency and respect is extremely rare in Britain. And no, it's not just in Doncaster. Since Doncaster isn't even in the top ten worst places to live in Britain !


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 21, 2006)

I've encountered quite a few Germans over the years, and I'll agree that they're some of the greatest people I've met. Most of them seemed pretty happy, go lucky. Good folks. Very friendly for the most part.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 21, 2006)

Been to several parts of Germany before and always found nice and friendly people.... Now France on the other hand........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 22, 2006)

The French dont like anyone.

Im not trying to make a big deal out of this but Udet just does not know what he is talking about. It does not matter where you go, you will find good and bad people, happy and depressed people.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 22, 2006)

> everyone is finding someway to piss other people off



aren't you one of those people 

things aren't that bad pD, yeah we've got problems but your rant aint gonna change anything, of course i'm proud to live here, why don't you come down to the south west? we've got some of the lowest crime rates in the country, not many chavs and it's one of the most beautiful places in the country, it'll do you good


----------



## plan_D (May 22, 2006)

I love that. You claim that it's not so bad, when you live out in the sticks where "civilisation" is how many miles away? You are hardly going to witness the realities of Great Britain where you live. 

When out and about I will open doors for people, give up my seat for the elderly, I will be polite and I don't bother anyone. Too bad most people in this country are not like that. The vast majority of people are selfish and are so full of themselves they struggle to eat anything else.

You come up here for a week lanc, you'll soon be ashamed to be British.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 22, 2006)

> You are hardly going to witness the realities of Great Britain where you live.



i live in Great Britain, so what i see everyday is my own reality of Great Britain and i love it, and am proud to live here, and your attitude on here cirtainly doesn't promote the image of you helping old ladies across the street, are you sure you're not one of the scum you so hate?


----------



## plan_D (May 22, 2006)

You know me about as much as you know Britain. It's people like you that are letting Britain slip even further into the slums, by claiming it's not that bad. Calling me scum? I actually cannot believe you have the cheek to say that when you know nothing about what goes on around here. The image I portray on here is an attitude toward little cocksuckers like you that think they know it all, when they don't. When was the last time you helped an old lady across the street? 

I don't know why I have to explain myself to your little school girl attitude, but I will educate you on the Britain that surrounds you. The Britain that isn't shaded by your rose tinted glasses. 

When I make my way to and from work every weekday, I say nothing to no one unless I need to. Like we all should. Not like the scum to which I refer to, which demand money and cigarettes off people then threaten when they don't get it. On monday, I had that trouble from a gang of 20 or so of these pricks. Unlike you, because you're a schoolgirl and know nothing, I know my surroundings and if I was on my own I would have taken up the fight but since my girlfriend and some innocent woman were nearby I resorted to being sarcastic and mockery, mostly of which they didn't understand , to bide my time for the bus. You'd have probably cried and given them all your money because you're not used to that, I know ... but I am. And violence is the only answer in violent places. I don't bother people unless I'm bothered, which is how all British people should behave. The world famous reserved attitude of the British has been brought up well in me, being from a military family and all. Again, something you wouldn't understand. You'll find, in the big scary real world, beyond your school girl days ... that most military families are decent and respectable, or at least they used to be. 

If you think I'm scum, and think all people like me are scum, then pray to God that people like me still exist in 20 years time. Because without us, this country will no longer be the Britain that people were proud of 30 years ago. It'll be overrun with "chavs" and immigrants. Your precious Britain isn't going to the dogs, it's gone there. And when you grow up and see the real world, the scum roaming, the drunken idiots causing trouble on the weekend, the muslims baiting and raping white girls all over the place ... then you'll realise that Great Britain isn't so great. 

Again, I invite you to Doncaster. Come, visit, sit in the bus station for 15 minutes and see how long you can last without a group of lads having a go because you have long hair. But make sure you hold those tears back, 'cos that'll just make it worse.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 22, 2006)

i never called you scum, i just wanted to see what view of yourself you take........



> I will educate you on the Britain that surrounds you



the Britain that surrounds me is a great place to live, we have problems, but it's not too bad, maybe living out in the sticks aint as bad as you always make out? but yes, i've seen big groups of chavs, and find ignoring them and walking past normally gets me by fine, long hair or not, and don't act like you know my family, we don't exactily have an orthadox military history but nonetheless it's there, and has been for a few generations, heck it's because of the war one half of my family exists................

anyway, all of this is futile, i have no desire to argue with you, and neither of us are going to budge...........


----------



## plan_D (May 22, 2006)

I don't think you understand the term, military family. Both my mother and father were in the RAF - and I have lived on or near RAF camps all my life. Only when RAF Finningley shut down was I away from the RAF. Just because some of your family served in World War II, it doesn't make you part of a military family. 

I never stated living in the sticks was a bad place, there's generally less trouble out there. But it's pretty hard to walk past people when you have to sit there and wait for a bus, or didn't you catch on to that part? 

Being a little schoolgirl and in the south, I wouldn't expect you to understand. Britain stops at Peterborough with you lot.


----------



## Tiger (May 22, 2006)

Bus stops are problematic, when you are attempting to use them for their correct function you have these prats hanging around. They sit on walls dressed in some rancid KFC stained Lonsdale track suit drinking "wife beater", smoking, spitting and shouting at passers by. Lancaster I can only assume you live in a small town or village where this “*rot of society*” has not quite reached. 

I don’t normaly have too many problems with these scum as I’m bigger than most them, most of them seem very scrawny considering their diet of Ronald Mc Crap garbage. They only become a possible threat to me when in a group 5 or so, though I did confront a group 7 of them attempting to break into Homebase, had to give my mate a shout for back up!


----------



## plan_D (May 22, 2006)

I see at least one British person from this site understands what I'm saying. And your description, Tiger, couldn't have been better. When on their own, or in small groups of less than five they are no problem. In fact, they're cowards. But when in groups of five and above, as you say, they can be trouble. Mostly because your arms get tired! 

If I was on my own last monday, I would have taken them on. Because I knew full well that as soon as it would have started the police would have been on their way. And given my surroundings, only two could come at me at once. By the time I would have been overpowered the police would have been there. 

The people Tiger and I are talking about are the greatest problem in today's society. Them and the great influx of immigrants that have no respect for British law, and have actually swarmed parts of Britain that have made spotting the white man a near impossibility. 

When the rot touches you, lanc, you will quickly understand. Mind if I ask where you live, Tiger?


----------



## Tiger (May 22, 2006)

Not far from Bristol, which is appalling for chav scum.


----------



## plan_D (May 22, 2006)

I have heard it's bad over there. It's a shame that a once proud and excellent nation has fallen down so quickly.


----------



## Tiger (May 22, 2006)

Certainly is a shame, the government is far to soft! Castrate all the chav scum and prevent them breeding.


----------



## Soren (May 22, 2006)

Plan_D, join the army, you won't understand how it is until you try it yourself, nevermind what your family did, do it yourself, you won't regret it.


----------



## Delusional (May 22, 2006)

Before he can reply, ever think that some people wish to join the military but are unable to because of outside reasons, Soren? No disrespect meant, just making a point.


----------



## Soren (May 22, 2006)

Delusional said:


> Before he can reply, ever think that some people wish to join the military but are unable to because of outside reasons, Soren? No disrespect meant, just making a point.



Well considering he helps old ladies across the street, I can't imagine what that could be ?


----------



## Delusional (May 22, 2006)

Well, he can fight his own battle...pretty damn well. I'll let him close up this one.


----------



## Soren (May 22, 2006)

All I'm doing is offering some good advice, cause I've been in the same situation as Plan_D and joining the army was the solution for me, so it might very well be that for Plan_D as-well, but he won't know until he tries it.


----------



## Twitch (May 22, 2006)

Wow, what a stream of negative caca this thread is!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 22, 2006)

Launceston doesnt have a lot of chavs (in comparison to a lot of places thatis, theres still too many though) and the ones that are here dont really seem like the proper violent type that hang around bus stops and whatnot. You want that, you go to Plymouth or Bodmin. 

The other night our Year 11 was at Oasis (nightclub) to celebrate our leaving, I got fed up and left early, whilst waiting outside for my dad I had great fun observing the way chavs operate. A group came past me in their Citroen Saxo, and asked if I wanted a lift. Of course saying no, he then proceeded to say "tough sh*t" and drove off. Ok, what the hell are you on about?! At least if hed abducted me his reply would have had some credibilty. He then drove past again a few minutes later and asked if I was warm enough. I said yes of, of course in a sarcastic voice (it was raining) and he said "explains it all". I cannot figure out for the life of me how that could be funny...?! They really dont understand sarcasm either, as you say D. 
Later, some chav ran past me, got in what i presume was his car and drove off. Then, two guys in a van going in the opposite direction then pulled in front of him, got out, dragged him out and beat him to hell on the pavement. I'm actually surprised none of them commented on my eyeliner - perhaps they were all so out of it on White Lightning they thought I was some hooker.

I laugh so much at these lesser people who degrade our society. All the chavs in our yearbook as well have ambitions of being mechanics or working on the checkout in Tescos, or being a page 3 girl; and their funniest moments are stuff like breaking down the toilet door or pissing on an electric fence


----------



## Tiger (May 22, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> I'm actually surprised none of them commented on my eyeliner - perhaps they were all so out of it on White Lightning they thought I was some hooker.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 22, 2006)

Guys, I hate to point out the obvious, but the good ol USA has the same problems as pD , Twitch and CC pointed out...

Me and 2 of my buddies were down in New Orleans celebrating Mardi Gras last year... I have a buddy who lives just off Bourbon Street, so after downing a few beers and lookin at some titties, we decided to head to his place for a breather....

On the way there, we noticed 2 punks (American for chavs) pissing in a doorway... I bitched them out for having no fuc*ing class and one of them decided to grow some balls, so I grabbed him by the throat and slammed his head up against the wall....

Next thing we know, the other punk starts blowing a whistle.... A WHISTLE....

Well, 30 seconds later, theres 15 of these punks running around the corner, intent on protecting their little butt-ramming buddies.... Now, seeing how 2 former SEALs and an active duty Boatswains mate, who weighs 275 pounds, are standing in a dark alleyway, the biggest mistake these meatballs made was assuming we were gonna run away...

Needless to say, the fists started flying, and within 45 seconds or so, 5 of em ran away and left the rest of their fu*k buddies bleeding all over the place...

My point is guys, that no matter where u go, what country u visit, there are parts that cast a heavy shadow over that countries glory, whether its Great Britain, the USA, or Canada... The area where I live has no crime worth a damn, nice streets and pleasant people, but yet I can drive 40 minutes west and see the scum of the earth revel in their smegma...

As Rodney King once screamed at the police, "Can't we all just get along???"


----------



## pbfoot (May 22, 2006)

Same crap here some kid walked by my place and tossed some trash and wouldn't pick it up with the usual remarks about what I could do with myself all I did was take all my trash to his place and dump it on his lawn


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 22, 2006)

Good. It's like the time a neighbour wouldn't keep his mutt from sh*tting on my lawn, so I just packed up all the sh*t and dumped it in his car. The next time, I left it in his mail box. Eventually he got the hint. I told him the next time it happened he could expect it all over his nice new speedboat.

By the way, I've found that a little bit of tabasco sauce sprinked over your grass works wonders for keeping dogs off.
Not too much though or you'll leave dead spots.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 22, 2006)

Just soak some steak in antifreeze and leave alittle "treat" for the offending mutt, however, I really admire both of ur Canadian solutions...


----------



## Henk (May 22, 2006)

> On the way there, we noticed 2 punks (American for chavs) pissing in a doorway... I bitched them out for having no fuc*ing class and one of them decided to grow some balls, so I grabbed him by the throat and slammed his head up against the wall....



    , dam les that was well said. Anti-Freeze you say, that peace of sh*t of a dog over the street going to get a supprize. I just do not want it to die while it is have a sh*t on my grass. I have had the thought of running it over but it causes so much damage to your car.

My dad had a neighbor who's dogs who climbed over his wall to have a sh*t in his backyard, he tried everything to kill those monsters, even rat poison, the strongest of them all and then later other stuff, but each morning the meat and the poison was gone and the monsters still lived, luckily they moved before he tried to shoot the dogs.

I have one of those things they call mans best friend and they are no friend, the sh*t everywhere, the make your carpets dirty, eat a lot, cost a lot of money when sick, bark too much and do not leave the garbage alone. 

Most people here let the monsters run in the streets and when you run the dog over you are the one who gets in trouble or are supposedly to blame. 

Henk


----------



## Henk (May 22, 2006)

No country is perfect, I hate what my country is today, but it is the stupid mongrels that rule SA that made it now today what it is and I will always love my country and will not let my government ruin it for me.

SO look past the bullsh*t and make it better for yourself other that complaining the whole time.

Henk


----------



## Delusional (May 22, 2006)

My puppy's only six months old, and he's better behaved than you say your dog is, Henk. Dogs can be great if you train them right. The only problem we haven't solved with my dog is digging holes in the yard, but that's because we haven't caught him in the act enough times to teach him that it's not allowed.


----------



## plan_D (May 22, 2006)

Soren, I've tried to join the military. But due to health reasons I cannot. That's what Delusional was trying to say. My hearing is too low.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 23, 2006)

What did u say???


----------



## plan_D (May 23, 2006)

Bahahahahahahhahahahahah! Oh god that was so funny. Oh, and fresh too.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 23, 2006)

As fresh as 4 day old underwear...

My hearing is so shot that I cannot hear a wristwatchs' alarm in my left ear...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 23, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Guys, I hate to point out the obvious, but the good ol USA has the same problems as pD , Twitch and CC pointed out...



Honestly I dont think there is a country that does not have those problems. Germany has them with the Turks.


----------



## Soren (May 23, 2006)

plan_D said:


> Soren, I've tried to join the military. But due to health reasons I cannot. That's what Delusional was trying to say. My hearing is too low.



I see, thats too bad, sounds like you would've like it in there. Your hearing must be pretty darn low though, cause usually your just assigned a hearing apparatus and allowed to join anyway.


----------



## Twitch (May 23, 2006)

Christ, the Roman Empire had Germanic barbarians within the now Italian borders and romans bitched about that too.


----------



## plan_D (May 23, 2006)

I do fine in everyday conversation. But my left ear practically doesn't work, if someone says something to me from behind and to the left more often than not I will turn to the right because I'll hear it through my right. Not good for someone in the military.


----------



## Delusional (May 23, 2006)

I had a teacher who was just like that. He would always turn his right ear towards you, but if you didn't know that he was deaf in his left ear, you probably wouldn't have noticed.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2006)

Soren said:


> I see, thats too bad, sounds like you would've like it in there. Your hearing must be pretty darn low though, cause usually your just assigned a hearing apparatus and allowed to join anyway.



Really in our military they do not do that, if your hearing gets too low they wont let you in. If it gets too low while you are in because of job related stuff, then you get a hearing apparatus, disability pension, and a medical discharge from the military.


----------



## Soren (May 24, 2006)

You're a helicopter pilot Adler, you need no less than exceptional hearing. I tried to be a helicopter pilot myself but failed the hearing test, eventhough I didn't have trouble hearing stuff at all. (Or at-least I tought I didn't)


----------



## plan_D (May 24, 2006)

Adler is a crew-chief, not a pilot. What's the deal with the Nighthawk, Delusional !?


----------



## Delusional (May 24, 2006)

It looks pretty sweet, eh?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2006)

Yes Soren I am a Crewchief, I sit behind the pilots. But that is our militaries rule not the Army aviations rule. If you have bad hearing you dont get in no matter what you job is.


----------



## Henk (May 24, 2006)

Delusional said:


> My puppy's only six months old, and he's better behaved than you say your dog is, Henk. Dogs can be great if you train them right. The only problem we haven't solved with my dog is digging holes in the yard, but that's because we haven't caught him in the act enough times to teach him that it's not allowed.



No, my dog is well trained and she can do great stuff by just using your hands. I can snap my finger and she knows she mus sit, if I point down and snap my fingers she knows she mus lie down, I just tried it one day and she did that. I got her when she was 4 abd ger former owners did not teach her that. She does not sh*t all over the place, but sometimes when it is very cold the stupid thing likes to do it near the house or where she knows she is not allow to do it. 

She is getting old now, but she is still very fit and she runs next to me when I ride on my bike. She had a skin problem that is getting well now and I love her very much, but I will never buy a dog or cat. I love pets and I hate it when people does cruel things to animals.

I had a rat that you buy in a pet store and she was the best pet I ever had, she loved to be with me, she allways wanted to sit with me and play and when I came home from school she could not wait for me to pick her up, but they only live 2 years and that is not nice if you start to love them very much.

I also can not join the army and I wanted to. Medical bullsh*t stop me from playing sports and full contact, but I do not want to join our aids invested army. Not that I am a racist or hate people with aids it is because there are so many gay as*holes in our army that you would stand the whole time against the wall and get in trouble because you fight them to not get raped.

It was never like it but since 1994 it is poor when it come to the ordinary soldier, almost half of our army has aids and will probably die of it during a battle. 

You must do 2 years in our army before you can join a other country's army, that is f***ed up.

So what do you guys think, want to join the SADF????

Henk


----------



## Soren (May 25, 2006)

Oh, I thought you were a pilot Adler. Anyhow I wouldn't know what the rules are in your military, I just figured they were the same.

Anyway its a bloody bugger Plan_D, but there might be a 2nd best thing.... 

Cause with you being so interested in history and all, and with all the museum's in Britain, why not have job at a place like that, maintaining various military craft ? Or acquiring documents and various other stuff ? Just a thought, cause I know how hard it is think about stuff like that when your that tired of it all, seems like there's no future to look forward to....


----------



## Soren (May 25, 2006)

Henk said:


> I also can not join the army and I wanted to. Medical bullsh*t stop me from playing sports and full contact, but I do not want to join our aids invested army. Not that I am a racist or hate people with aids it is because there are so many gay as*holes in our army that you would stand the whole time against the wall and get in trouble because you fight them to not get raped.
> 
> It was never like it but since 1994 it is poor when it come to the ordinary soldier, almost half of our army has aids and will probably die of it during a battle.
> 
> ...



The South African army isn't worth much, I agree, however I don't understand what you mean by you having to serve 2 years with the SADF before you can join another country's army ?? If your that desperate all you have to do is leave your country and become a citizen elsewhere, but remember with an education your chances a much better so make sure you have one first.

In any case I know for a fact that the French Foreign Legion doesn't give a **** where you're from, so that might be an option. (Although I would consider it a last)


----------



## Henk (May 25, 2006)

Soren the SADF was excellent and the Navy and the Airforce is not so bad and our equipment is great but the as*holes they have in there are now so corrupt and full of AIDS that it has become one big joke. The Law say you must do 2 years of service in the SADF to be able to join a other country's army, I love my country and do not want to give up my citizenship, but I would still not pass the test to be able to join any army, medical record is not so great, not illness but my body is f*cked from the day I was born. I would really love to be pilot in a fighter jet or be able to fly in one. 

Oh mate I must say you must see the how many people has AIDS in SA and Africa and you would be shocked, they do not know about protection or care even if they have AIDS and would still infect other people. They make me sick. It was never like this and it is when you leave something that worked in the hands of terrorest or barbarians that never did anything for themselfs.

I did finnish school and have the largest license for a vehicle on the road and can drive almost anything, and not any Tom, D*ck or Harry get this type of license, but that is not what I want to do, drive trucks. I have nothing against it, but I would not be happy doing such kind of job.

I love army stuff and would love to be able to go into something like that and go far, but Ag you can not get everything you want in live. 

Henk


----------



## plan_D (May 25, 2006)

I'd love to get into that, Soren. At the moment I'm trying to go the Civil aviation way, and become a civilian aircraft engineer. I'd love to get my head into some research ... I'm hardly reading these days 'cos I'm so annoyed by everything, and the whole damn country that I just don't find time to do anything. Plus, working 12 hour night shifts doesn't help. 

Delusional, the Nighthawk looks great. But why? For you !?


----------



## Delusional (May 25, 2006)

Why not? Don't see me as a Nighthawk type of girl, pD?


----------



## plan_D (May 26, 2006)

No, because I can only imagine that you have very little clue about the Nighthawk.


----------



## Delusional (May 26, 2006)

Ouch!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2006)

Henk said:


> The Law say you must do 2 years of service in the SADF to be able to join a other country's army, I love my country and do not want to give up my citizenship,
> Henk



I understand that you can not join the military because of medical reasons but I do know that you dont have to worry about losing your citizenship. Believe it or not in most armies in the world you do not have to be a citizen of that country to serve. I know in the US army you can be from Mexico, Spain, Germany whereever the hell you want to. We have some guys in our unit from Columbia, Korea, Haiti, Germany, and Turkey. They are all still citizens of there country but they serve in the US Army. The same goes for the German army and most western armies in the world.


----------



## Wildcat (May 26, 2006)

You have to be an Australian citizen to join our Military. And I believe (but may be wrong) you forfeit your citizenship if you join a foreign military except the British armed forces.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2006)

I know there are countries out there like that but many do not require it.


----------



## Henk (May 27, 2006)

You must give up your citizenship in SA because the law state that you can not just fight for a other country, but if you do the 2 years in the SADF you do not have to give up your citizenship and can join a other country's army.

I would love to be tactician in a army and plan how to fight the enemy and work with re-con and Intel to make your battle plans.

Henk


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 28, 2006)

In our Army you can be enlisted or Non Commissioned Officer and not be a US citizen but if you want to be an Officer you have to be a US citizen.


----------



## Henk (May 28, 2006)

Wow, so I can come from anywhere in the world and join the US ARMY and they do not care, well they will maybe check out some of those who want to join, but that I did not know.

Henk


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 28, 2006)

No they do security checks on you and everything but you do not have to be a US citizen. In my unit we have German, Haiti, Mexican, Columbian, Irish and a Turkish all serving under the US flag. We even had a Canadian and a British for a while.


----------



## Henk (May 28, 2006)

Dam that must be quite interresting to work with them.

Henk


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 28, 2006)

It is and for the most part it is quite fun.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2006)

Well, you don't have to be a US citizen, but you must be allowed the right to work in the US. In other words, you must have your Green Card.


----------



## Henk (May 28, 2006)

Yes, you would need a greed card. I can think that it interresting is.

Henk


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 28, 2006)

Not necessarily. A friend of mine who is from Germany just went and talked to the US Army Recruiter in Wurzberg Germany and signed up when he joined 6 years ago.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2006)

Well, that's what is written on the US Army website... The minimum requirement is the Green Card. But may be the laws changed since your friend joined the army.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 29, 2006)

i believe in the British services you have to be from within the commonwealth, don't quote me to that though.........


----------



## mfg (May 29, 2006)

*Taken from the British Army Website *

*To join as a Solider:*

"You can join the British Army from the UK or overseas providing you meet the required nationality criteria.

*Joining from the UK*

You must be a resident of the United Kingdom or the Irish Republic, and preferably have lived there for a minimum of five years immediately prior to making your application to join the Army.



*Nationality*

You must also be one of the following:

A British citizen 
A citizen of the British dependent territories 
A British overseas citizen 
A British subject under the British Nationality Act 1981 
A citizen of an independent Commonwealth country 
A British Protected Person 
A citizen of the Irish Republic 


*Joining from overseas*

In addition to fulfilling one of the nationality criteria listed above, you must be eligible to hold a full British or Irish passport.


If you are from another country, you must hold a full passport from that country. Your passport must show you have an immigrant status in the UK that is valid for a minimum of four years. 


All applicants must have the right of entry into the UK."

*As an Officer:*

"You will normally be eligible if: you hold UK, Commonwealth or Irish citizenship, and you have a passport permitting you rights of residence within the UK until the start of your Commissioning Course. 

You must show that you have assimilated into the UK. This normally includes a requirement to undertake a period of residency. "


----------



## mfg (May 29, 2006)

*For the RAF :-*

"For most RAF jobs, you must have been a citizen of the UK, the Commonwealth or the Republic of Ireland since birth, or have dual British/other nationality. 

For security reasons, there are stricter nationality requirements for some jobs. For a few, you must have been a British citizen and UK resident since birth. You should check the specific nationality requirements that are given in each of the job files on this website. 

*Residency *
Wherever you were born, you should normally have lived in the UK for the past five years. If you have never lived in the UK, we may be able to consider your application, so long as satisfactory enquiries can be made where you live. "


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 29, 2006)

Maestro said:


> Well, that's what is written on the US Army website... The minimum requirement is the Green Card. But may be the laws changed since your friend joined the army.



No you are correct, you do require a green card. I am sure that my friend when he met all the requirements they pretty much did the paperwork and got him his green card so he could join.


----------



## Crippen (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Plan_D
I haven't read through all of the posts hun, I just read through your first post on the thread.
About Britain, I fully understand where you are coming from and agree with much of what you said. But I dont think it reflects alot of the counrty and that's the problem in one way. It does reflect the industrial inner cities, which are areas we both live in.
Unfortunately, many decisions are maor by middle class members of parliment who live in roral parts of the counrty (those that came from working class back grounds often forget what its like once they are alright jack....pull the ladder up).
I agree with you in that inner cities are out of control and that dole-ites (those out of work) are a growing concern and the chav's are also on the increase. 
But I have spentquite a bit of time recently staying with friends around the country and I can't believe the difference in where they live, to where I live. It has been an eye opener Plan. on the one hand it's nice to see that quite alot of Britain is not how I perceived it, but on the other hand, whilst those people live in ignorance they will not understand our true plight.

As for the immigration laws, Britain has the space for a more diverse community, what it does not have is the future wealth to support such a diverse community together with a low labour motivated (work shy) work force. Hence, future generations will not be able to retire under the ages of 70 or 80 years of age (work force = pentions contributions).So I see where your frustrations comes from. The sherkers spunge off the workers.

As for America, I do think you have got that wrong hun, as with here, parts of America are affluent and others are in a worse state than here. Having many cousins spread across the states and having been across the pond 9 times my self, trust me they have equally abismal problems.
And though I agree with you whole heartedly on where 'we' live, if you look around the globe, im thankful that I was born here, rather than in many other countries.
Plan I have worked hard to make sure that my son and daughter have the opportunities to get out of the inner city, I hope too that you get the same chance. I love Manchester it is a nice place, but I dont like a growing number of people who live in it, as they are really spoiling the place that I am very fond of. For the first time in my life........ I cant wait to leave it.
Warm hugs to you Plan and well done to you for your freedom of speech out burst (gud on ya lad).

(ps is anyone going to the Leeds festival in August?)

pps I went to Brooklands air and F1 museum a few weeks ago, well worth a visit http://www.users.myisp.co.uk/~climengs/brooklands/brook_05.htm

also went to look at the Lancs (the plane not 'The' Lancs lol) in London's War Museum, she was beautiful!!!
http://www.tourist-information-uk.com/imperial-war-museum.htm


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 4, 2006)

Long time no see Cripps... Glad to see ur still alive an kicking....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome back Crips. Well everyone me and pD are back from the Rock im Park festival. I will post pics online later after he flies back to England.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 7, 2006)

Travelling through Nurnberg was an embarassment on Britain. the city is twice the size of Doncaster yet the streets were clean and there wasn't one group of chav-like people stood around anywhere. 

Why can't Britain be like that?


----------



## Henk (Jun 7, 2006)

Mate come and have a look at our city's and you will be shocked. LOL

Botswana has no beggers on their streets and it is super clean. Truly a great country.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 7, 2006)

plan_D said:


> Travelling through Nurnberg was an embarassment on Britain. the city is twice the size of Doncaster yet the streets were clean and there wasn't one group of chav-like people stood around anywhere.
> 
> Why can't Britain be like that?



National service I believe. You have the same in Austria and Switzerland, They have some respect drilled into them when they are 18. The younger youths copy the older ones so you end up with good bunch kids. Where as in Britian if you copy the older chav scum you end up sat on a bus stop drinking wife beater and stinking of KFC.


----------



## Henk (Jun 8, 2006)

> and stinking of KFC.



LOL LOL Dam Tiger that was well said.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 10, 2006)

That is not everyone here in Nurnberg. There are the so called Chavs as you English call them.


----------



## Henk (Jun 10, 2006)

Chavs, what does that mean?


----------



## plan_D (Jun 10, 2006)

It took me to go to Germany and explain to Chris in person what a Chav is. I'm not going to try again on here.


----------



## Henk (Jun 10, 2006)

OK PM it to me, I am not that stupid I promise.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 10, 2006)

It does not mean that you are stupid. I am not stupid and I still did not quite get what he met by Chavs, when he explained it on this forum.


----------



## Henk (Jun 10, 2006)

Well adler PM me and say please.


----------

